# Solved: No Sound



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I ran WinCleaner and all but about 5 or my icons disappeared, I shut down the computer and it would not reboot windows. I ran the restoration CD that came with my computer and installed Windows 98 Second Edition again. It installed so far and then went to Safe Mode. I called Gateway and they helped me for a while and then said they would talk me thru reinstalling again because I had not done it right. Then they put me on hold and never answered again. So I reinstalled windows again and have the computer running again except it has no sound. I have not taken anything out or changed it in any way except to reinstall windows. My speakers work because I tried them on a personal CD player. I reinstalled the Sound Blaster driver and the newest DirectX also. The first time I installed the Sound Blaster driver just before it was finished it said it could not find the Ksuser.dll file but I tried it again and it went in fine and the computer shows the ksuser.dll file to be in the window\system file. The Sound Blaster properties says it is working properly. But there is still no sound on my computer. Help!!!!!!!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Start->Run, type *Dxdiag*, click Ok. Do some troubleshooting and let us know the results.


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I ran the DXDiag and clicked the Sound 1 tab and made the test and here is what it said: Direct Sound test results: Failure at Step 3 (DirectSoundCreate): HRESULT=0X88780078 (No Driver). Then I clicked Sound 2 tab and made the test and it said the same thing exactly. I clicked the Music tab and made the test and this is what it said: Music Port Activation failed because there was no sound driver found. Check whether your sound card is installed and working properly. Direct Music test results: Failure at Step 6 (Activating the lDirectMusicPort): HRESULT=0X88780078 (No Driver) I know there is a sound card and a driver installed on this computer. Why can't it find them?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You will need to download the latest driver for your Sound, possibly from the manufacturer. Once you have done this the issue will be resolved.

Go to the Device Manager and scroll down to Video, Sound and Games controllers. Click on the +sign next to it. Post the brand and model of the Sound (Audio) Adapter as well as the driver's version. The more information you provide the better. Lets see if I can give you some help from here.


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I reinstalled the Sound Blaster that I got from Creative Labs night before last. It says the same thing that it did before in device manager and when I ran the DXDiag test. The computer is just not recognizing the driver for some reason.
Here is what it says under video, sound and game controlers: 
Creative Sound Blaster Audio PCI 128D (WDM)
! Unknown Device.........The exclamation mark is yellow!
Wave Device for Voice Modem
There is also 2 yellow exclamation marks under the big yellow question mark that says Other Devices.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You'll need to identify those unknown devices in the Device Manager.

Microsoft Database:

SUMMARY

This article describes how to identify and locate vendor information for a device that is displayed as Unknown Device on the Device Manager tab in the System Properties dialog box.

This method can also be used to identify an unknown display adapter listed as Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA).

MORE INFORMATION

Warning If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.

When you install Microsoft Windows, the Add New Hardware Wizard may search for drivers for an unknown device. When Windows searches for the best driver for the device and it is unable to find one, you way receive the following message: 
Unknown Device
Windows has not installed a driver for this device.

When you click View devices by type on the Device Manager tab in the System Properties dialog box, the device may be displayed as Unknown Device under Other devices.

When your computer starts, the Peripheral Component Interconnect (PCI) devices are polled for the following information: 
Vendor ID
Device ID
Subsystem ID
Hardware Revision ID

This information is stored in the following Windows registry location:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI\VEN_<vendorID>&DEV_<deviceID>&SUBSYS_<subsystemID>&REV_<hardwarerevisionID>

Where <vendorID> is a four-digit hexadecimal vendor ID number, <deviceID> is a four-digit hexadecimal device ID number, <subsystemID> is a subsystem ID number, and <hardwarerevisionID> is a hardware revision ID number.

To use this information to help you identify the unknown device, follow these steps:

Click Start, and then click Run.
Type Regedit in the Open box, and then click OK.
Expand the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI

Under PCI, expand one of the following subkeys.
VEN_vendorID&DEV_deviceID&SUBSYS_subsystemID&REV_hardwarerevisionID

For example:
VEN_11C1&DEV_0442&SUBSYS_04401668&REV_01

Click the folder that appears beneath the subkey that you expanded in step 4.

In the right pane, record the values of following registry entries that appear: 
Class
DeviceDesc
Mfg

"Class" is the class of the device, such as "Modem". "DeviceDesc" is the description of the device, such as "Lucent Win Modem." "Mfg" is the device manufacturer, such as "Lucent."

To identify an unknown PCI device, follow these steps:

View the registry entries in the folder that appears in each of the registry subkeys under the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI

Note the Class registry entry with the Data value of "Unknown".

Record the following information of the parent registry subkey where this value is located:

Vendor ID
Device ID
Subsystem ID
Hardware Revision ID

For example, the Unknown Data value is found in the subfolder of the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_0442&SUBSYS_04401668&REV_01

In that case, record the following information: Vendor ID 11C1
Device ID 0442
Subsystem ID 04401668
Hardware Revision ID 01

To identify a display adapter that is listed as Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA), follow these steps:

View the registry entries in the folder that appears in each of the registry subkeys under the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI

Note the DeviceDesc registry entry with the Data value of "Standard PCI Graphics Adapter".

Record the following information of the parent registry subkey where this value is found: 
Vendor ID
Device ID
Subsystem ID
Hardware Revision ID

For example, the "Standard PCI Graphics Adapter" Data value is found in the subfolder of the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_7121&SUBSYS_801F104&REV_03

In that case, record the following information: Vendor ID 8086
Device ID 7121
Subsystem ID 801F104
Hardware Revision ID 03

Start Microsoft Internet Explorer, and then visit the following PCI Vendor and Device Lists Web site:

http://www.pcidatabase.com/

Microsoft provides third-party contact information to help you find technical support. This contact information may change without notice. Microsoft does not guarantee the accuracy of this third-party contact information.

Click the By Vendor ID link.
Click the 0xVendor ID link, where Vendor ID corresponds to the Vendor ID that you recorded in step c. For example, click 0x11C1 AT&T Microelectronics.

On the Vendor Information page, search for the 0xDevice ID, where Device ID corresponds to the Device ID that you recorded in step c. For example, 0x0442.

Record the Device ID information that corresponds to this Device ID. For example:

Chip Number: 1646T00
Description: V.90 Lucent Modem
Notes: Drivers http://808hi.com/56k/ltwin7.htm

Use this information to locate a compatible driver for the device.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Use the following link to download the Sound Blaster drivers:

http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/

There are issue in Gateway computers with this adapder.

http://support.gateway.com/s/issues/130227710.shtml

http://support.gateway.com/s/issues/138011310.shtml


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I went by your instructions and this is what I came up with. The unknown devices are: 
Class: Unknown
Device Desc: Linksys LNE 100TX Fast Ethernet Adapter(LNE 100TX v4)
Mfg: Linksys Inc. 
Vender ID: 1317
Device ID: 0985
Subsystem ID: 05741317
Hardware Rev.: 11\58F000
Chip No.: AN983
Desc.: Fast NIC 10/100 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Notes: Driver http://www2.driverguide.com/uploads/uploads11/4876.html

Class: Unknown
DeviceDesc: PCI System Management
Mfg.: doesn't say
Vender ID: 8086
Device ID: 2443
Subsystem ID: 0058107B
Hardware Rev. ID: 02\Bus 00 & Dev_1F & Func 03
Chip No: 0055110A
Desc.: SMBus Controller
Notes: device #31, funtion #3

So now what do I do?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Check the brand and Model of your Video Adapter. Is it Intel? Download the latest drivers from Intel. Also the NIC driver from the Drivers Guide. You can use the detection utility at Intel to make sure you get the right video drivers:

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/cs-013541.htm

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=39292

Registration is required at the Drivers Guide site, but is free.


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I know you will think I am dumb but I can't remember how I am supposed to install the NIC driver after I have it unzipped. It is in C:\unzipped\NC100. Now what do I do? Oh, by the way the yellow exclamation point, in fact, the whole line went away under the Other devices, after I installed the driver from intel.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You will need a .zip utility to extract the files contained in the .zip file and a formatted floppy disk. If you do not have a .zip utility you may download a trial version of Winzip or a free utility, Zipitfast. Here are the links:

http://www.winzip.com/

http://www.zipitfast.com/downloads.html

Open the .zip file with any of these utilities. While holding down the Ctrl key, click on each file to highlight them all, then Click on Extract. Insert the formated floppy disk and select the A:\ drive to extract the files to. Click on Extract.

All the files within will be extracted to the floppy. Confirm this action. Remove the floppy from the drive.

Go to the Device Manager and Remove the Unknown NIC device. Restart the Computer.

Windows will redetect the device and will launch the installation wizard.

Window system will prompt Fast Ethernet PCI Controller in New Hardware Found dialog box.

Select "Driver from disk provided by hardware manufacturer" (Have Disk) from New Hardware Found dialog box, then click OK button.

Insert the Diskette in your floppy drive with the NC100 Driver .

Enter the driver pathname, i.e. A:\ , then click "OK" button from Install from Disk dialog box.

When the system has selected your installed adapter, the screen will show the following adapter name.

"Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet Adapter"

Follow screen instructions to complete the process.

Restart your computer.


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I said I had already unzipped the file to C:\unzipped\nc100. Why can't I just direct the Wizard to go there to get the driver. I don't think I have a formated floppy at this time.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

By all means. It should have the same effect.


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I have gotten rid of all but one yellow exclamation point. It is in Video, Sound and Games and says Unknown device. I have gone over the Registry again and cannot find anything else that says Unknown device in it. What now?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

What happens if you remove this entry from the Device Manager and restart the Computer?


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I removed it and restarted the computer and it asked me to insert the Windows 98 disk and couldn't find all kinds of dll files but I just kept clicking the Skip File button and when it finally got thru all of them I had sound. Thank you so much for helping me get sound back on my computer. If I ever have another problem this is where I will come. Thanks again so much.


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I guess I spoke too soon because the sound was on for just a little while and now it is not there anymore. I was moving a game file from one file to another and when it finished moving it the computer froze up so I turned it off and started it again and when it came back on there was no sound again. I looked in the device manager and there were no yellow exclamation marks or red X's but the media player had a popup again that said that there was no device or it was not functioning properly. So---now what?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

try reinstalling the Media Player. If that wouldn't help, uninstall and reinstall Multimedia.

Start->Settings,->Control Panel->Add/Remove Programs. Select the Windows Setup Tab and deselect Multimedia. Click Apply then Ok, restart the computer.

Repeat the process, except that this time around put a check mark next to Multimedia. Click Apply, then Ok.

Is asked for the Windows CD, redirect the wizard to the C:\Windows\Options\Cabs folder. 

If unable to find .dll files during installation, make a list of these files and post them in a reply.


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I downloaded and installed Windows Media Player 9 and still no sound. So I did what you said do to deselect multimedia and then went back and selected it again. It asked for the CD and I redirected it to C:\Windows\Options\Cabs and each file it said it could not find. Here are a list of the files that I clicked the Skip File tab on:
imaadp32.acm
msadp32.acm
msgsm32.acm
tssoft32.acm
sndvol32.cnt
soundrec.cnt
iccvid.dll
ir32_32.dll
msrle32.dll
msvidc32.dll
tsd32.dll
sndrec32.exe
sndvol32.exe
sndvol32.hlp
soundrec.hlp
swflash.ocx (On this one the Skip File was greyed out and so the only thing I could do 
was to cancel so it did not finish and the multimedia is still unchecked.)
Now what do I do?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Search the following folder in your computer and let me know the location:

*Win98_22.cab*

Just for the record, the files you mention in the reply are part of the following .cab folders:

*Win98_22.cab * imaadp32.acm msadp32.acm msgsm32.acm tssoft32.acm

*Win98_44.cab * SNDVOL32.HLP soundrec.hlp

*Win98_42.cab * sndvol32.exe

*Win98_27.cab * sndvol32.chm

*Win98_28.cab * sndvol32.cnt soundrec.cnt

*Win98_31.cab * iccvid.dll

*Win98_32.cab* IR32_32.DLL

*Win98_35.cab* MSRLE32.DLL

*Win98_36.cab* MSVIDC32 DLL

*Win98_39.cab * TSD32.DLL

*Win98_42.cab * sndrec32.exe

*Win98_ol.cab * swflash.ocx

Let me know the path were this .cab folder is located.


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I searched for the Win98_22.cab folder and it said it is in C:\Cabs and is a WinZip file.


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I got to thinking about where you said all the files were found and went to the Cab files and Win98_21 thru Win 98_74 and then Win98_ol are all zip files. Is that the reason the computer can't find them?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes, instead of redirecting the Installation Wizard to the C:\Windows\Options\Cabs as I previously suggested, you will need to redirect the Wizard to the C:\cabs folder.

This is the first computer I have encountered with a Recovery CD, where the .cab folders are in C:\Cabs. Most Companies storage the cabs in the C:\Windows\Options\Cabs folder.

So repeat the process for the Multimedia installation and redirect the wizard to the C:\Cabs folder for the installation files. Also, if you remember the entry in the Device Manager you removed earlier where the Installation CD was requested, and if after reinstalling Multimedia the sound still missing, remove that entry again. Now you know where to redirect the installation wizard to.

You mention that these were Winzip files? It shouldn't be. The file association is with EXPLORER and not with WinZip. Let me know if you are having difficulties in getting these files installed.

Take a look at your Fie Types in Folder's Options. Start->Settings->Folder Options. Select the File Types tab and scroll down to Cabinet and highlight it. The program that should be indicated as "Opens With" should be EXPLORER, and the icon is a very small folder.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

There is no cabinet listed under file types where you said look. There are only two that start with c and neither one is cabinet. I can't remember what else I removed from the Driver Manager except the sound blaster and the Linksys Ethernet Adapter. They both show to be alright. Should I remove and reinstall them again, because I still have no sound?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You are not providing me with information as to whether or not the File Association with Winzip and the .cab files is functional. If you were able to Install Multimedia, and during the process, by redirecting the wizard to the C:\CABS folders, all needed files were automatically extracted and installed, then the File aassociation is Functional. Otherwise you will need to create another association for the .cab fileas. Only follow these steps if the current Association is not fuctional. If it ain't broken, dont fix it.



> How to create the file association:
> 
> Open Winzip. Under Options select Configuration. Select the System tab and click on Associations. Remove the Check Mark from .CAB and click Ok.
> 
> ...


Remove all Devices from the Device Manager under Video, Sound and Games Controllers one by one, restarting the computer after each removal. If asked for the Installation CD, redirect to C:\CABS.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

The multimedia installed fine with the C:Cab file just like it is. I removed and reinstalled the Ethernet Adapter and the Sound Blaster again and it didn't ask for any information it just installed from C:Cab. The Windows Media Player shows to be working fine since I updated it to series 9. I don't know what else to remove and reinstall. I still have no sound but do have multimedia because I can open my games since I reinstalled it. What now?


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I don't know if this will help but I have RealArcade and all the games I have tried play alright except Super Pop & Drop. When I start it, it loads for just a second or two and then freezes up. I cannot exit it or anything. Even when I try to end task it doesn't do anything but grey the screen. I either have to Ctrl, Alt, Delete several times or just turn the computer off manually. This only started doing this after I removed and reinstalled multimedia the first time and it is still doing it. I even redownloaded it thinking maybe something had been lost or damaged during the process but it still does it. Like I said, I don't know if this is pertenant or not.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Go to Start->Run, type dxdiag and click Ok. Perform some of these tests and trobleshooting and le me know the results. You may need to redownload DirectX. Someothing hasn't been completed during installation. See if you can redownload and reinstall the Sound Adapter's driver also.


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I decided that maybe the multimedia was not installed all the way or something so I started trying to change the cabs file to explorer instead of winzip. I removed the check mark from .cab and clicked OK. Went to C:\Cabs. Went to File Types in Folder Options and went to Winzip files and clicked on remove. I clicked on New Type and started completeing the form. Everything went fine until I put in view under action and explorer and the long address and clicked OK. Then a popup saying File Types popped up. It said: The specified program could not be found. Make sure the filename and path are correct. There also was no button that said apply on that page. So now the .cab files are not associated with anything I don't guess. They have the Windows icon by them.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If it wasn't broken, needed not to be fixed.

Open Windows Explorer. Navigate to the C:\Cabs folder. Select any .cab folder. While holding down the Shift key, right click on the .cab file and select Open With. Select Explorer from the list of programs and check the box labeled "Always use this program ........", click OK. That should establish the Association with Explorer.


----------



## big300 (Dec 9, 2004)

I just put the association back with winzip and downloaded DirectX and Sound Blaster driver again and WahLah I have sound and my games work again. I hope it stays on this time more than 15 minutes. Thanks so much for helping me with my problem!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Glad to hear it. If the computer stays working within Normal Parameters, use the Thread's Tools and mark this thread as "Solved". I believe the main problem was due to skipping the installation of System Files when the Installation CD was asked for. It also took me as a sorprise the location of the CABS folder.

Best wishes!


----------

